
Jeff Dean: Challenges in Building Large-Scale Information Retrieval Systems [PDF slides] - ntoshev
http://carbon.videolectures.net/2009/other/wsdm09_barcelona/dean_cblirs/wsdm09_dean_cblirs_01.pdf
======
ntoshev
Actual talk recording: <http://videolectures.net/wsdm09_dean_cblirs/>

Summary: [http://glinden.blogspot.com/2009/02/jeff-dean-keynote-at-
wsd...](http://glinden.blogspot.com/2009/02/jeff-dean-keynote-at-
wsdm-2009.html)

